# Starter Fert



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I ovver seeded my lawn 8 days ago and realize now I should have used a starter fert. Is it too late to apply now?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What type of seed?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Did you put any fert? I wouldn't recommend doubling the N with 2 apps of fert, especially on new grass. If you didn't put any fert, then now would be great!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Did you put any fert? I wouldn't recommend doubling the N with 2 apps of fert, especially on new grass. If you didn't put any fert, then now would be great!


Very good point about the not doubling up.

As long as you don't trample seed sprouting in progress. That's why I asked the OP what species.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Green said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Did you put any fert? I wouldn't recommend doubling the N with 2 apps of fert, especially on new grass. If you didn't put any fert, then now would be great!
> ...


Got it. Maybe wait for the ground to be a little drier and walk slowly with flat bottomed shoes without tread? Fert by hand from a bucket?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I used the Scotts Lawn Repsonse 9-1-1. It has a mix of KBG, PRG and fescue.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Harts said:


> I used the Scotts Lawn Repsonse 9-1-1. It has a mix of KBG, PRG and fescue.


From what found, it recommends 8KG per 200m2. In sq ft, I calculated an app rate of 8.19 lbs making it .73 lb of N /M. This is assuming you followed bag rate.

Not much room for more N. Maybe .25 lb N/M. If you can find MAP, usually a 10-52-0 or something like it, then that would be useful. I'm not sure I would stress over it though. Do you have a soil test so we can see the P you do have?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for that info. Great work!

No soil test. I've been looking into where to get it analyzed. I'm new to these details, so I'm still making my way through all of this info.

I think I'll hold off until my next fert app next month. Playing the waiting game is the hardest part!


----------

